
Marzipan: The False Mac iPad Dilemma Resolved - donmcc
https://mondaynote.com/marzipan-the-false-mac-ipad-dilemma-resolved-fa7003a7d2fd
======
RickSanchez2600
There is no need for a Mac Pad, the iPad Pro does it all.

iOS is OSX ported to ARM, if Apple wanted to sell ARM based Laptops they would
be the iLaptop and run iOS.

iOS is for mobile devices, OSX is for desktops and laptops.

------
foobarbazetc
Mmm I don’t think so.

The Marzipan apps on macOS are so terrible in every way that I don’t see why
any developer would go down this path.

Keep the two OSes separate.

